# .Free Pyrenees



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

Gentleman in my area has a 3 year old Male Pyrenees to give away. He lives near Pittsburg Missouri. Rex is gentle and has nothing to do at his house. He has given me his permission to put a notice on here. Paul Reeves at 417 733 1059. Dog needs a good home. He also has numerous cats to give away.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a Pyr that doesn't have livestock to care for anymore either, but I would never give her away. Is he moving going in a nursing home or something like that, if so I would be calling rescues to see if they can help.


----------

